# DLS SQ in a Works Van ..



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

I was told to get a build thread up here as you guys might just enjoy it..

this is the Second build in the van the original one being more SQL orientated
then the full SQ bug took hold and developed into what I'm going to show you here 

This has been ongoing since May 2009 in was 99% done by my father and myself in the back yard 

First of all The Van it's self 

It's a 2005 Renault Trafic which we have owned from new basically bought as a standard silver panel van to which we modified to Truck show style 
















































































Next up the Kit :coolgleamA:


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

I can already tell this is going to be good!! Like the cut out in that amp


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

first of all we had to mount the sub box and all the amps an as we need the floor space as this is a works van and needed for my business the only option left to us was the roof space so we had to get creative 

subs 

all done with stainless steel to mimic the outside and to keep cleaning to a minimum 

frame and sub box in place 



















then we had to look into the amp rack this had to be constructed in a way so as we could access wiring so it all needed to be hinged


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

then it was all stained to match the rest 





































we also installed 2 sets of DLS 5" Nobeliums in the roof space for what we call party mode totaly separate from the SQ front end





































next up mounting the amps


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice, did you decouple the wood from that framing???


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

sweet! I'm in..


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

Shadowmarx said:


> Nice, did you decouple the wood from that framing???


Nope everything bolted solid the extra bolts are there to allow air to flow round the amps 

the amps in the build we used a DLS TA2 on left mids and tweets agaim another DLS TA2 on the right mids and tweets a DLS A3 mono'd on each midbass in the doors we like headroom lol

then an DLS A6 on the front sub another 2x DLS A6's on the rear subs and another DLS A3 wired to 2ohm driving the 5" Nobeliums in the roof space

the centre amp was cnc'd out to accept the Pioneer DEQ-P90 which we initially used before upgrading to the ODR-P90 











































P90 in place


























and window made stained and fitted


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow - the wood paneling looks great!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

next up was the power and distribution end of the build this was done at the front end bulkhead 4 optima yellow tops were used over kill for sq but power is everything 

we made a stainless steel battery rack again for easy of keeping clean and to keep the continuity of the build


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

then we had to fill it all in and construct the power distro board for the 8 amps in the roof 



































next up was the fused Distro's but we needed to hide these and the PG DD10 abd keep the build flowing so for this we sourced damaged amps to strip out


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

and then just to up the amp count we added a TA2 an A6 and an A3 to the board as spares just incase we were ever at competition and Blew one 



















and in the van


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Very impressive! 

Would love to see a diagram of how it's all wired.


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

co_leonard said:


> Wow! Very impressive!
> 
> Would love to see a diagram of how it's all wired.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice! Do you have any more pix of the front stage?


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

couple of more days.. I will finish pics of rear build and wiring and move on to front end as we go


----------



## stef600rr (Aug 5, 2012)

AMAZING


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

next up we needed to find away of getting 8 runs of 4 gauge up to the roof space to wire the amps and as we are building the van for Truck shows as well as SQ competitions I decided to run plastic drain pipe and cover it in rolled mesh to make them look like truck exhaust stacks 

cables























































and all wired up


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

I love this!! Very unique! Can't wait to see more..nice work!


----------



## yuri (Apr 11, 2009)

its great to see the van stateside ,,,,, 
having seen and heard this van in person i can confirm it sounds even better that it looks! 

lots more to come guys ,maybe even a few vids as well ........


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

hot wheels said:


>


Impressive and well thought out!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

co_leonard said:


> Impressive and well thought out!


why Thank you 

next job was to swap out the RE subs (kept these in the loft 6 in total one day ) anyway swapped them for 4x12" DLS iridiums less hard hitting and more musical



















then as we use the van for SQ competition the rules state they must be covered so a grill had to be constructed 










then stained to match and matching grill the same as the exhaust stacks was used along with a DLS badge to finish it all of


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

To top it all off and forgive me for too many pictures of this but I see it as the Icing on the cake .. It was specially commissioned and hand made to the exact specifications and sizes to fit the rear of the van bed the one and only DLS Rug


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

saw it on TalkAudio.........just porn


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

LBaudio said:


> saw it on TalkAudio.........just porn


HARDCORE


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

After reading this thread i only have one phrase to sum up what im seeing:










Fantastic work man, simply awesome!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

SciPunk said:


> After reading this thread i only have one phrase to sum up what im seeing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers I'll start front end write up shortly


----------



## lee johnson (Oct 30, 2012)

i found you mate 
hello ian
cheers lee


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Simply stunning...love the wood finish, matching heatsink, roof mounted amps etc. 

Just a few ideas for my 1973 Type II VW Bus ;-)


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

next up the front end 

Tweeters are the DLS Scandinavia 1's a bit on the large side but worth the effort due to there laid back and easy listening qualities 










































































then they were fleeced glassed and set away to be trimmed in leather to match the seats and door cards










































then the Tweeters were fitted and grills added


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Love it. The stitching is so classy!
Question as im still learning all this stuff, the wire on the front is that for protection or does it serve a different purpose.


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

Purely for protection the EMMA competition format requires all speakers to have grills so as the Scandinvia 1's come without we had to get a friend fabricate these for us


----------



## SciPunk (Jan 12, 2013)

Why the grill rule? So nothing gets damaged or to limit excursion? (not sure that applies to small drivers/tweeters)


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

SciPunk said:


> Why the grill rule? So nothing gets damaged or to limit excursion? (not sure that applies to small drivers/tweeters)


purely for damage but the rules state that any speaker must be protected every 28mm or 1"1/4 so in theory 1 bar across the middle of the tweet would be enough but didn't look as good  

more on grills later when it comes to the doors


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOAH!!

Ama..























zing!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

Right on with the front end you would off seen from the pictures for the tweeter builds we have cup holder's at either side of the dash i've reposted the picture of that so you get the idea this is where we went of the fit the DLS Scandinavia 3 mids 

so originally










then we took them of the van and did this 



































then glassed 


































Sanded and smoothed and trial fitted 




























































































then final fit and testing before trimming


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

And trimmed 


























and fitted 


















































speakers in and grills on


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Woah!! Got with! that should help staging and then some!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

I like those pods for the mids...
Looks as tho one could even open them into the dash if needed...
Great idea...


----------



## Mile Zero (Oct 10, 2012)

Beyond amazing, this is the best work van I have ever scene, great work!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys B)


next up front doors 

Decided to go IB in to doors no boxes or anything fancy after trialling DLS Scandinavia , Nobeliums and Gothia's we decided on the Gothia's these gave the best results in the van good solid midbass very natural and musical B)



























doors deadened inside and out 4 layers in total acoustic pads behind mids to reduce backwaves and moisture guard behind speakers 










terminals protected


















and gothia's in place 


















and as the DLS grills were so restrictive we decided to remove the mesh and alter them while still keeping the 28mm rule for competition

so from this











we did this using stainless wire stolen from the front of my security light 


























before and after











then fitted 



































we also needed to modify the door cards to let the midbass play a little easier this was done with a heat gun and some clamps a bit low tech but worked a treat 



















and after 











next up the worlds oddest shaped sub box


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

next job make an 18litre sub box to fit in this space without cutting steal or interfering with seatbelt pre-tensioners 










not an easy task first remove seat floor covering and add Dynamat and dynaliner 










































then mock up the seat so we could work around the available space without being confined to the van cab


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow and subscribed


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

that boxed looked wrecked!!

Thank crist this is a car audio forum... coz I know that won't be taken out of context


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

time for an updated 

the only way we could get the shape needed to fit under the seat was to use the seat 

so added chicken wire and lowered seat on to it to allow it to indent the mesh 





































then we fleeced it 





































then resin and F/G


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

then smoothed filled smoothed again and sealed inside ready for trimming


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Shaketime!! That is great work!


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

terminals fitted 



















then box trimmed 


































and RW10i used for testing purposes

and placed into position


----------



## hot wheels (Sep 19, 2009)

then it was wired up and the seat refitted


----------



## danthevanman (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking good Ian, can't wait to see the finished article

Dan


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

whoaaa what a setup..
very nice indeed.. lookin forward with the achievement on emma's audio contest..


----------



## 92gen2 (Oct 19, 2008)

that looks insane! some very unique ideas in that. i love the setup with the usable space


----------

